# Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online



## mok (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo Frankreich-Angler,
in fast allen Frankreichthemen kommt immer wieder die Frage auf, ob eine Fischereiprüfung erforderlich ist und wo man die Angelkarten bekommt ...

Antwort: In Frankreich wird kein Fischereischein benötigt(was auch völlig unsinnig ist!) und da Frankreich ein modernes Land ist, kann man hier seinen ganzen Papierkram bequem von zu Hause oder Unterwegs online erledigen, so z.bsp. auch die Angelkarten.

Einfach auf http://www.cartedepeche.fr/‎ klicken, sich das benötigte raussuchen,online bezahlen, Karte ausdrucken, Bild drauf und ab ans Wasser.Das nimmt ca.5-8min.in Anspruch! und ihr werdet nicht aus Unwissenheit abgezockt!(Mir blutet das Herz, wenn ich sehe, wieviel euch da teilweise für Tageskarten abgeköpft wird, da könnte man für 3-4x Tageskarte locker ne Jahreskarte bekommen!)
Solltet ihr kein französisch sprechen oder verstehen, gibt die französische Botschaft(und die Konsulate)euch gerne Auskunft auf deutsch, natürlich auch online!
Auch ich stehe euch gerne für Infos und/oder Übersetzungen zur Verfügung.einfach PN senden!

Ihr könnt natürlich auch weiterhin nach den Tabac-Shops oder anderen Lokalitäten suchen, in denen ihr die Karten auch bekommt. Jede, selbst die allerkleinste, Gemeinde hat hier eine Internet-Seite, wo ihr Infos und Adressen der örtlichen Betriebe findet.

Viel Spaß beim Fischen bei Freunden in Frankreich
MoK


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: immer wieder die Fragen nach den Angelkarten...*

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Jose (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: immer wieder die Fragen nach den Angelkarten...*

ich tacker das mal oben fest, kommen vielleicht noch andere dazu, Spanien, Portugal...


----------



## mok (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: immer wieder die Fragen nach den Angelkarten...*

kann jemand mal die überschrift ändern? besser wäre vielleicht:
Angelkarten Frankreich
oder ähnlich
danke


----------



## Jose (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

bitte sehr :m


----------



## mok (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Merci!:vik:


----------



## Carpsociety (27. August 2013)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hi, wie funktioniert diese Seite denn und wo finde ich die Preislisten? Kann man dort auch die Scheine der privatgewässet ( la maxe) der aappma kaufen?


----------



## KlickerHH (19. September 2013)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Moin Moin zusammen!

Ich bin nun seit 1. August in Frankreich und habe mir die erforderliche Lizenz im Tabakladen gekauft. 70 Euro für das ganze Jahr, allerdings beschränkt auf meinen Bezirk (Haute Garonne). Es gibt den auch für das ganze Land, halte ich aber für überflüssig. Die Preise hängen in den Läden. Achtung, die Karten gelten nur für das Kalenderjahr. Ich habe meine seit zwei Wochen und kann damit nur noch bis zum 31. 12. fischen. Wir haben hier einen netten See, der nennt sich Carpodrome und hat mir an einem Abend (2,5 Stunden) sieben Karpfen beschert. War für den Anfang ok. Wenn was ist, meldet euch ruhig.


----------



## graetsche (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hallo,

 ist für das Angeln vom Strand aus auch ein Schein notwendig, oder kann ich hier ohne Erlaubnisschein angeln? Leider kann ich auf der oben genannten Seite keine Infos zum Meeresangeln, speziell an der Küste, finden.
 Mein Ziel ist im kommenden Jahr Barneville Carteret in der Normandie.

 Danke für eure Hilfe.

 Gruß
 Ralf


----------



## howmuchisthefish (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Diesen Thread habe ich nun als letztes entdeckt...

Die verlinkte Website kenne ich schon und habe mich soeben auch schon registriert. Foto auch schon hochgeladen.

Hier wird gesagt, man kann sich den Schein nach dem bezahlen auch zuhause ausdrucken?

Wie funktioniert das? Ich gebe bei der Suche immer Lauterbourg ein. Dort werden mir nur 2 Geschäfte angezeigt, von denen *keine* die Internetoptionen hat. Kann ich also, wenn ich das so wähle, *nicht* online bezahlen und sofort ausdrucken?

Zum Beispiel Seltz bietet mir die Internetoptionen an. Aber dann steht da ich würde irgendeinem Verein in Seltz angehören!? Ändert das dann meine befischbaren Gewässer/Region? Ich will doch in der ganzen Region 67 fischen gehen dürfen.

Ausserdem raff ich nicht ganz wie ich da den Schein ausdrucke!? Die Übersetzung der Seite ist leider nicht 100%ig... Muss aber loben, dass es besser als garkeine ist! #6
Da wird in manchen Sätzen auf der Seite widersprochen... Auf jeden Fall möchte ich den Schein *nicht* dort abholen, sondern gleich zuhause ausdrucken.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Keiner Erfahrungen mit der Seite?


----------



## howmuchisthefish (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

zum kotzen...da schreib ich nen ellenlangen text und nach dem absenden ist nichtmal die hälfte vorhanden!?

kurz und knapp: die karte gibts ab 16. oder 17.01. in Lauterbourg.


----------



## drusha (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Bitte um Hilfe,
 ich habe die oben genannte Seite mit Hilfe "Google Übersetzer" an geschaut, und wurde nicht schlauer, was den Angelkarten an der Französischen Mittelmeerküste an geht. Braucht man dort eine Karte fürs Meer , oder nicht? Und wen ja dann was für eine? Oder reicht es " Angelschein für den Urlaub" wenn man wehrend dem Urlaub angeln möchte.
 Danke.


----------



## mok (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

den google-übersetzer kannst du vergessen...der kann kein französisch
die seite selbst hat auch eine übersetzung,die ist etwas besser und du wirst zurechtkommen.
für die meere brauchst du in frankreich keine karte.
wenn du mehr infos brauchst meld dich per pn, bin im moment recht wenig hier.
gruß vom mittelmeer


----------



## den4ik (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Wo kann man am besten Wels Angeln in Frankreich? hat jemand da irgendwelche adresse, habe das ganze internet abgeklappert aber ich kann einfach nichts finden:c:c:c:c


----------



## west1 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*



den4ik schrieb:


> habe das ganze internet abgeklappert aber ich kann einfach nichts finden:c:c:c:c



Blödes Internet halt, da findet man auch garnix, gell!

https://www.google.de/search?client...rceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest

https://www.google.de/search?client...rceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest


----------



## Fischblut (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

mal eine andere Frage...

"No Kill"

Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang einen Bericht gelesen, wo jemand in solch ausgewiesenen Bereich einen Karpfen gefangen hat, diesen zurücksetzte oder wollte, erwischt wurde und zu einer Strafe von 7000 Euro verdonnert wurde...

So ganz habe ich die Sache nicht verstanden, daher die Frage:

Auf was ist denn nun in solch ausgewiesenem Bereich, zu achten ?

Catch n release oder ist dort angeln grundsätzlich nicht gestattet ?


----------



## mok (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

War das in Frankreich?oder im Elsass?

Wenn derjenige in einem "no-kill"-Bereich geangelt hat, dann hat er natürlich das Recht dort zu angeln (carte de pêche vorausgesetzt) und die Pflicht, den Fisch zurückzusetzen.

Eine Strafe von 7000€ deutet jedoch eher auf einen Bereich hin, der als "réserve naturelle, temporaire ou permanente" ausgewiesen ist. Da darf er nicht angeln, auch nicht "no-kill"

Oder er hatte einfach Pech auf einen besonders deutschfreundlichen "garde de pêche" zu treffen, der sein Gehalt etwas aufbessern wollte...kommt schon mal vor in Frankreich.
c'est la vie:vik:


----------



## Fischblut (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Danke für die Antwort. Habe den Bericht irgendwo beim surfen aufgefangen, keine Ahnung in welchen Portal/Seite...

7000 Euro...|bigeyes

Ich bin aus Genf über die Jura nach Arbios gelangt, von dort nach Mulhouse, waren schon paar Orte dabei die mich angesprochen haben...


----------



## druide (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

wo kann man jetzt noch online Karten kaufen !?


----------



## mok (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

guckst du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=268477

und Karten kann man in Frankreich das ganze Jahr kaufen!!!!warum sollte das auch zeitlich begrenzt sein??


----------



## howmuchisthefish (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

So, gerade zurück aus Frankreich.

Wie man mir in Lauterbourg mittelte, war ich der erste in diesem Jahr, der eine Jahreskarte gekauft hat!

Mein Schein hat die Nummer: 2014 0001 :q

Beim Fetsch für 103€. Die haben nun auch neue Öffnungszeiten (die im Internet stimmen nicht mehr)

Montag: 14-19 Uhr
Dienstag bis Freitag: 7:45-12 Uhr & 14-19 Uhr
Samstag: 7:45-17 Uhr
Sonntag: 9:30-11 Uhr

5 Rue de la Première Armée, 67630 Lauterbourg
Tel.: +33 3 88 94 80 13


----------



## graetsche (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hallo,

kann mir einer sagen ob ich für die Küste der Normandie, also Meeresangeln, eine Angelkarte benötige?

Danke

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## mok (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

[FONT=&quot]im Prinzip ist alles sehr einfach. In den Küstenregionen (Atlantik und Mittelmeer) wird unterschieden zwischen Binnengewässer-Gebiet(domaine fluvial), privatem Küsten-Gebiet(domaine privé maritime) und öffentlichem Küsten-Gebiet(domaine public maritime)
Im letzteren kannst du OHNE irgendwelche Karten,Lizenzen oder sonstigem frei angeln. Es gelten lediglich die Mindestmaße(aufgrund der Artenvielfalt sehr Komplex!Hier alle aufzuzählen würde den Rahmen sprengen-Nenn mir deine Zielfische und ich schick dir die Maße) außerdem gilt die Regel, dass du den gefangenen Fisch ausschließlich für dich(Freunde,Familie) verwenden darfst(der Verkauf-auch der Ankauf v.privat-des Fanges kann Strafen bis zu 25.000€!!!!nach sich ziehen)
Das maritime Küstengebiet ist genau festgelegt und im besten Fall auch ausgeschildert(oft werden die Schilder vor der Touri-Saison entfernt, um Verwirrung zu schaffen und somit abzukassieren), so das du aufpassen mußt, das du die Limitierungen nicht verletzt(auch das wird sehr teuer!).Solltest du eine Süßwasserkarte besitzen, erübrigt sich das.
Generell gilt,egal an was für Gewässer du in Frankreich angelst, beachte und respektiere immer den deutlich gekennzeichneten Privatbesitz(proprièté privé).Es kommt nicht selten vor, dass plötzlich der Besitzer mit einem Jagdgewehr vor dir steht und auch nicht zurückschreckt, dieses einzusetzen.Das Recht dazu hat er auch auf seinem Besitz!
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lagerfeuer und Wildcampen sind in zertifizierten Naturparks absolut verboten und werden im 5-stelligen Bereich und/oder mit Gefängnis geahndet.
Wenn du dich an die wenigen und einfachen Regeln hältst, kannst du in Frankreich viel Spaß beim Angeln haben und deinen Urlaub in vollen Zügen genießen.

Grüße aus dem Süden
mok

 [/FONT]


----------



## graetsche (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hallo Mok,

 danke für die umfangreichen Infos. Ich wollte eigentlich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs sein und versuchen meinen ersten Wolfbarsch zu fangen. Ich bin in Barneville-Carteret, hoffe da ist öffentliches Gebiet

 Gruß
 Ralf


----------



## Akkarian (29. März 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hallo, Kennt jemand einen guten Platz in der Nähe zum Saarland an dem man gut Forellen fischen kann und wo ich Sonntag morgens früh die nötigen Dokumente herbekomme?
Grüsse Max


----------



## mok (31. März 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Salut Akkarian,
also ein bisschen genauer wär nicht schlecht!!!allein die Grenze zwischen Saarland und Frankreich(département 57-Moselle) ist 160 KM lang, da ist "in der Nähe..." relativ. 
Kann dir Infos geben, aber wie gesagt: ein paar mehr Details wären nicht schlecht. Z.Bsp.:wie weit möchtest du fahren, willst du die Fische mitnehmen, was darf es kosten.....etc.
Karten bekommst du im Internet, außer du möchtest an Privatgewässern angeln, da gibt es spezielle Karten, die jeder Gewässerbesitzer nach Lust und Laune gestalten kann und die auch keiner nationalen Bestimmung entsprechen, vor allem nicht im Preis!
Meld dich einfach, wenn du etwas wissen willst.
Gruß aus der Camargue
mok


----------



## Akkarian (31. März 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Salue mok.

Also ich komme aus Illingen im Saarland. Vorzugsweise würde ich gerne in Saarbrücken die Grenze überqueren und vorerst mal nur auf Forellen in Weihern gehen. Dabei ist es mir auch recht wenn diese Weiher privatgewässer sind. Kannst du mir da einen guten Weiher empfehlen?

Grüße Max


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 180339 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Moinsen 

Also der Link im ersten Beitrag funzt nicht ganz, da hinter http://www.cartedepeche.fr/ noch i-welche Hieroglyphen stehen. Sollte man vielleicht ändern 

Ich hab vor zum Lac de Kruth-Wildenstein zu fahrn uund wüßte gern, worauf ich achten muss: Mindestmaße, erlaubte Köder und Fangbegrenzungen u.ä.. Ich weiß nur, dass es ein Gewässer der Kat. 1 ist. Glaub ich zumindest :q

Übrigens, was nabt ihr immer mit Lauterbourg? Liest man hier öfters mal. Ist da ein See?


----------



## eiswerner (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hallo Josch,
in Ottenheim das ist nicht sehr weit von Freiburg da ist ein Angelgeschäft da kannst du dir die Frankreichkarte Kaufen
und kannst dich auch Informieren.
Den Namen weis ich im Moment nicht nur dass das Geschäft in der Rheinstrasse ist.
Gruß Werner


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 180339 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo Josch,
> in Ottenheim das ist nicht sehr weit von Freiburg da ist ein Angelgeschäft ...



Du meinst nicht zufällig Ottmarsheim?


----------



## eiswerner (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hallo Josch,
es ist Neuried - Ottenheim.
Die stellen die Karten selbst aus.
Brauchst auch kein Passbild mehr.
Gruß Werner


----------



## arrow (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hallo Frankreich-Reisende und Angelfreunde!#h Habe dieses Jahr, nach 58 Jahren meinen Geburtsort und andere Orte, in Südfrankreich besucht. Während meiner Rückreise, zu erwähnen wäre, durchgeführt mit einem Wohnmobil, habe ich Station in Parentis en Born, Region 67uqe4 gemacht. Ein wunderschöner See für einen Angelurlaub. Das Gebiet allerdings, welches mit der CARTE DE PECHE JOURNALIERE beangelt werden durfte, für mal gerade 10,00 Euro war mindestens so groß wie die Insel ALS in Dänemark|bigeyes!!!Fischarten: Zander, Barsch, Aal, Karpfen, Welse, Weissfische und natürlich Hechte. Für das nächste Jahr steht das Reiseziel bereits fest. Atlantikküste von Nord nach Süd durch Frankreich mit diversen Angelstops. Den Abschluß wird dann wiederum ein Besuch der Menschen sein, bei denen ich als Kind gelebt habe und aufgewachsen bin. Deren Alter beläuft sich auf 100 Jahren bis 82 Jahren.#6 Frankreich beinhaltet eine Vielzahl an guten Angelgewässern. Leider hatte ich dieses Jahr nicht die Möglichkeit und Zeit, Angelstops einzulegen. Auch dem Atlantik werde ich meine Aufmerksamkeit widmen. Im nächsten Jahr werde ich mich dann, hier im Forum mit einem Bericht wieder melden. Bis dahin viele gute und auch schmackhafte Fische.#h#h#hPetri arrow


----------



## Dirk810 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hallo zusammen ich bin erst heute mitglied hier geworden und habe gleich mal eine frage .

Ich würde gerne am samstag 1.11.14 am feiertag  das erste mal nach seltz fahren zum angeln und wollte fragen ob es dort eine möglichkeit gibt am feiertag eine tageskarte zu erwerben 

Wäre sehr dankbar über jede nachricht


----------



## mok (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

guckst du hier:

http://www.cartedepeche.fr/12-liste...ectedTab=1&SEARCH=Rechercher&SEARCH=1#onglets

oder hier:

*FUTURA PÊCHE* 
7, rue du Pont du Rhin
67470 Seltz
*03.88.86. 51.50* 


 und ausschliesslich für Forellen-Karten hier:

*AUBERGE des CIGOGNES*
Allée des Peupliers
67470 Seltz
*03.88.86.88.45* 


bonne pêche


----------



## Quroll (5. August 2015)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hi,

ich habe vor eine Hausboottour durch Frankreich zu machen. Was ich leider nicht genau im Internet finde, gilt der Angelscheine "Carte Hebdomadaire" ebenfalls für mehrere Departements oder müsste ich wenn die Jahreskarte wählen?

Vielen Dank!

Beste Grüße


----------



## sidanx (26. August 2015)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Servus,
würde mir gerne eine Wochenkarte für 4 Ruten kaufen ( 32 euro ).
Jetzt zur Frage : kann ich 3 meiner kollegen mit den anderen 3 ruten fischen lassen, am selben platz ? oder brauchen die auch zwingend einen angelschein ? wäre ja quasi unnötig


----------



## Side (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich war vor kurzem bei  Seltz  Region Bas-Rhin angeln. Nun möchte ich mal etwas südlicher angeln und da folgt ja dann das Gebiet Haut-Rhin. Da ich mich auch ein paar Kilometer auf und ab bewegen möchte wäre eine Angelkarte für beide Gebiete praktisch. Nun meine Frage: Brauche ich beide Karten (Region67 und Region68) oder gilt vielleicht auch eine in beiden Gebieten? Ich möchte ausschließlich am Rhein angeln. 

Danke und viele Grüße 

Alex


----------



## Side (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand ob auf der Plattform Carte de Peche zum Buchen der Angelscheine etwas nicht geht? Ich wollte gerade einen Schein für Seltz buchen aber bekomme ihn nicht in den Warenkorb gelegt???? Habe das aber schon öfter gemacht also kann es an mir nicht liegen.

Früher war es so dass man sich den Tagesschein in den Warenkorb gelegt hat, dann das genaue Datum definiert hat und dann bezahlt hat.

Geht aber nicht.

Danke für Eure schnelle Hilfe!!!

Alex


----------



## gloomez (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hi,

das liegt daran das im Dezember keine Tageskarten mehr über das Internet verkauft werden für Seltz und Lauterbourg nur noch wenn vor Ort im Laden welche vorrätig sind was aber im Dezember so gut wie unmöglich ist vorallem in Seltz.

LG Chris


----------



## Side (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*



gloomez schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das liegt daran das im Dezember keine Tageskarten mehr über das Internet verkauft werden für Seltz und Lauterbourg nur noch wenn vor Ort im Laden welche vorrätig sind was aber im Dezember so gut wie unmöglich ist vorallem in Seltz.
> 
> LG Chris



Danke für die Info. Ab wann geht es denn wieder? Habe es heute wieder getestet..... Same Problem! Geht übrigens auch für andere Regionen nicht. 

Weiß jemand Hilfe? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## gloomez (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Also im Elsass haben wir die Regel das die Tageskarten wieder ab dem ersten Mai verkauft werden teilweise in einigen Gebieten ab dem ersten Juni.

Wir haben das so geregelt weil wir viel Probeleme mit den Tageskarten-Anglern hatten in der Vergangenheit und wir viele erwischt haben die auf Raubfisch geangelt haben in der Schonzeit.

Alleine 2014 habe ich über 40 Personen erwischt die mit der Jahreskarte zwischen Februar und Mai mit Kunstködern gefischt haben, da kannst du dir ja vorstellen was alleine mit den Tageskarten früher abgelaufen ist.

Die Tageskarten sind meißtens bis ende Oktober definitiv erhältlich!

Gruss Chris


----------



## Side (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Ok dann wird es wohl daran liegen. Am 26.10. Hatte sich das letzte Mal online gebucht.  Danach funktionierte es nicht mehr. Muss ich wohl doch in Angelladen vor Ort.


----------



## gloomez (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Also jetzt aktuell wirst du keine Angelkarte mehr bekommen auch im Laden vor Ort nicht! Die letzten Karten gehen ende Oktober auch im Laden raus wenn du Glück hast haben die bis November noch welche aber danach "definitiv frühestens ab ersten Mai des neuen Jahres wieder!"


----------



## Side (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Ich habe mich nochmals bei der Fédération du Haut-Rhin pour la Peche erkundigt. Zitat "Die Angelkarten für 2016 sind im Internet zum Verkauf frei gegeben seit dem 16. Dezember 2015." 

Muss also ein technisches Problem sein....


----------



## gloomez (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Seltz ist Bas-Rhin (67) und nicht Haut-Rhin


----------



## Side (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Ist doch egal. Die sind jedenfalls für die Website carte de peche zuständig und haben mir das geschrieben.


----------



## gloomez (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Wo steht denn da das die Federation von Haut-Rhin die Seite betreibt bzw verantwortlich ist für den Kartenverkauf? Das macht die Federation Nationale!

Aber gut ich habe mehrfach versucht dir zu helfen am besten versuchst du es mal auf eigene Faust vor dem 1.5. eine "Tageskarte" für Seltz zu bekommen. :q

LG Chris


----------



## Jose (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

soyez courtois


----------



## gloomez (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

parfois apporte rien :q


----------



## gloomez (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

@MOK

Vorsicht! Es sind noch nicht für alle Gebiete die Karten online zu haben!

Ich empfehle allen die ihre Karten online kaufen sich auch das "lokale Reglement" zu besorgen. Wenn wir Inhaber einer im Internet gekauften Karte kontrolliert haben gabs oft lange Gesichter da sie oft gegen das lokale Reglement verstoßen haben ohne es zu wissen.

Wir haben in dem Fall oft mal ein Auge zugedrückt und dem Inhaber der Internet Carte de Peche ein Reglement ausgeteilt aber wenn die Flicks unterwegs sind dann wirds teuer! Also bitte immer darauf achten das Ihr Euch auch an die Lokalen Regeln haltet dann kann euch niemand was!

LG Chris



mok schrieb:


> Hallo Frankreich-Angler,
> in fast allen Frankreichthemen kommt immer wieder die Frage auf, ob eine Fischereiprüfung erforderlich ist und wo man die Angelkarten bekommt ...
> 
> Antwort: In Frankreich wird kein Fischereischein benötigt(was auch völlig unsinnig ist!) und da Frankreich ein modernes Land ist, kann man hier seinen ganzen Papierkram bequem von zu Hause oder Unterwegs online erledigen, so z.bsp. auch die Angelkarten.
> ...


----------



## Side (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Kurze Info wegen den Angelkarten online bestellen. Es geht wieder mit einem kleinen Trick. Ich denke die Franzosen möchten einfach eine kleine Hürde zu dieser Jahreszeit  einbauen da wir sonst zur Plage werden. 

Ihr müsst die Seite nur auf französische Sprache umstellen für die Bestellung. Dann geht es bestens. Gibt also doch Angelkarten.... Ätsch :k


----------



## Denn22 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

@gloomez

Erstmal super das sich hier einige mit Frankreich so gut auskennen #6

Wo genau bekommt man denn das von dir angesprochene Regelement der einzelenen Vereine? Auch im Internet oder vor Ort? Wollte mir jetzt für Mai wieder eine Wochenkarte audrucken. Letztes Jahr war ich nur mit dieser Karte am See, aus Unwissenheit. Dieses Jahr möchte ich aber gerne alles komplett dabei haben. 

...und noch was anderes. Als ich letztes Jahr in Hourtin (Gironde) am Lac war hab ich nur an den Nachtangelstegen für Karpfenangler meine Blinker geworfen, weil ich nicht wusste ob ich um den ganzen See laufen durfte. Leider habe ich jetzt auf sämtlichen Seiten die ich durchforstet habe diesbezüglich nichts gefunden. Gibt es eigentlich Karten/Listen wo draufsteht wo ich an welchem Gewässer stehen darf und wo nicht (so Visplanner mäßig)?  Oder ist es überall erlaubt wo es nicht explizit verboten ist (Naturschutzgebiet etc.)? 

Freue mich über jedliche Antworten. Vielleicht ist ja auch jemand hier der schonmal am Lac in Hourtin war |rolleyes.


----------



## gloomez (3. März 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Hi Denn.

Wenn du die Karte vor Ort kaufst (Tabacladen) bekommst du das Reglement mit ausgehändigt. Wenn du die Karte online kaufst musst du dich selber um das Reglement kümmern (Angelverein Website) oder bei der Federation die für dein Gebiet zuständig ist. Für das Gebiet 67 (Bas-Rhin) ist es zum Beispiel www.peche67.fr 

Wenn du Hilfe beim Reglement brauchst am besten bei dem zuständigen Angelverein vor Ort erkundigen der für das Gewässer zuständig ist was du befischen möchtest.

LG Chris


----------



## kernell32 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*

Moinmoin,

es geht ja bald wieder los mit den Räubern.
Hier noch ne wichtige Meldung, mein Französisch ist nicht perfekt aber ich verstehe es so dass die Reglements nachträglich geändert wurden!

in der 2. Kategorie:

Maximal 3 Raubfische pro Tag (Hecht, Zander, Schwarzbarsch)
Davon maximal 2 Hechte

Mindestmaß geändert:
Hecht 60cm
Zander 50cm
Schwarzbarsch 40cm

Soweit ich das verstehe gilt das für ganz Frankreich.
Die Ankündigungen sind aber etwas versteckt.

Für Dept. 68:
http://peche68.fr/index.php?IdPage=1456846795

Für Dept. 67:
http://www.peche67.fr/index.php?p=voir_actualite&idNews=50

und hier nochmal von ganz Oben:
http://www.federationpeche.fr/index.php







Das mit den Mindestmaßen hab ich nur bei peche67.fr gelesen, bei den Anderen steht nur was vom Fanglimit.
Wenn das so stimmt ist das ein echter Fallstrick, die sind recht streng da drüben also vorsicht, nicht wissen kann teuer werden.


----------



## nada1988 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> es geht ja bald wieder los mit den Räubern.
> Hier noch ne wichtige Meldung, mein Französisch ist nicht perfekt aber ich verstehe es so dass die Reglements nachträglich geändert wurden!
> ...



Es stimmt, und zwar wie du sagtest, für ganz Frankreich. 
War überfällig, da warte ich schon Jahre drauf... 
Leider wird zu wenig kontrolliert, bzw. fast nur an den populären Stellen.


----------



## caixter (13. Juni 2017)

*Angelkarte Frankreich online Kaufen*

Petri Kollegen!
Wir wollen dieses Jahr mal wieder die Bretagne durchschippern.
Ich war vor 12 Jahren das letzte mal dort, wir hatten uns im Angelladen einfach eine Karte geholt und gut.
Nun gibts ja die komfortable Variante cartedepeche.fr.
Wochenkarte 32,-. Nun kommt immer die Meldung: 
             "Ich habe bereits eine Jahreskarte mit einem CPMA des  aktuellen Jahres. Geben Sie die Nr. der CPMA-Marke Ihres  Hardcopy-Scheins ein:
            Die Karte mit dem CPMA ist bei jeder Kontrolle vorzulegen, andernfalls droht eine Geldbuße.
            Die Freistellung ist nur dann möglich, für den alleinigen  Inhaber der Karte mit einem jährlichen CPMA des gleichen Jahres.        
                                                                                Ich habe bereits bezahlt einen jährlichen CPMA...
Brauche ich da noch extra was zu kaufen?
Dann wird immer viel von Federation geschrieben, gilt der dann nur in einem Gebiet (ich hatte Mobihan ausgewählt, wir starten dort), oder für das gesamte l’EHG. Danke für jeden Tip, sah so einfach aus und ist verwirrend..., Grüße Caixter


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkarte Frankreich online Kaufen*

Ja der gilt nur im dem Jeweiligen Departement, und auch dann sind Sonderregelungen zu beachten ausgeschlossene Gewässer unterschiedliche Beschränkungen usw.
Es verhält sich in Frankreich praktisch ähnlich wie in Spanien, mit ner Genehmigung für Katalonien darf man nicht in Andalusien fischen.

LG


----------



## Jose (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*

hab eure beiträge mal hierhin verschoben


----------



## caixter (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*

wäre halt noch der CPMA...
muss der extra...?


----------



## caixter (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*

...ja gerne. hat jemand von den bishereigen onlinekäufern mal auf der seite verucht aktuelle eine karte zu kaufen? die dämliche meldung mit dem CPMA bleibt, selbst bei einer jahreskarte.


----------



## Forester FXT (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*

Fahre in den Sommerferien in die Provence.

Habe auch schon dieses Online Teil gefunden kann aber keine Karte kaufen ??

Wir sind am Lac de Sainte Croix...  Gibt es dort Geschäfte vor Ort wo ich auch Karten bekomme ? 

Danke


----------



## Hamilton (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*



caixter schrieb:


> ...ja gerne. hat jemand von den bishereigen onlinekäufern mal auf der seite verucht aktuelle eine karte zu kaufen? die dämliche meldung mit dem CPMA bleibt, selbst bei einer jahreskarte.



Die Meldung ist schon korrekt, da du ja schon eien Jahreskarte erworben hast.


----------



## Hamilton (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich*



Denn22 schrieb:


> @gloomez
> 
> Wo genau bekommt man denn das von dir angesprochene Regelement der einzelenen Vereine? Auch im Internet oder vor Ort? Wollte mir jetzt für Mai wieder eine Wochenkarte audrucken. Letztes Jahr war ich nur mit dieser Karte am See, aus Unwissenheit. Dieses Jahr möchte ich aber gerne alles komplett dabei haben.



Eine sehr gute Seite auch auf Deutsch ist hier zu finden:

http://www.angelsport-becker.de/angelerlaubnisscheine/

kaufe meine Frankreichkarte schon seit Jahren dort im Laden und helfen auch immer bei Fragen.
Wenn es natürlich weiter noch weiter nach Frankreich reingeht, muss man sich dann selber um die nötigen Bestimmungen kümmern.


----------



## CKeins (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich mich schon so gut es geht informiert habe, aber ich bin mir noch reichlich unsicher. Wir haben uns darauf verständigt, der Einfachheit halber zwei Hochzeitsreisen zu machen - jeder zeigt dem anderen seine Lieblingsgegend. Also muss ich als alter Ossi im August nach Frankreich und ich habe nicht mal ansatzweise ein Verständnis für die Sprache. Im Gegenzug geht es dann nächstes Jahr in die Wildnis Ost-Polens! 

Es steht natürlich fest, dass der Angelkram mit muss und ich würde gern möglichst unkompliziert allen Papierkram vorher fertig haben - auch weil ich einfach Schiss hab, ohne Sprachkenntnisse vor Ort einfach veralbert zu werden. Allerdings bringt es mir gar nichts, eine Region zu buchen, weil wir im Grunde rund zwei Wochen mit dem Transporter immer da lang fahren wollen, wo es grad am schönsten aussieht. 

Grob gesehen geht es erst einmal ein paar Tage an der Nordsee entlang bis in die Normandie - und an der Küste brauch ich keinen Schein, soviel ist schonmal klar denk ich. Danach biegen wir nach unten ab bis zur Loire und an dieser dann entlang wieder grob in Richtung Deutschland. Es ist also völlig unklar, wann wir genau an welchem Ort sein werden. Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich im Grunde eine Wochenkarte bekommen kann, die zwar eigentlich für eine bestimmte Region ist, mit der man dann aber frankreichweit an öffentlichen Gewässern angeln kann? Dann würde ich mir vielleicht einfach solche besorgen - wenn öffentliche Gewässer denn auch findbar sind, keine Ahnung, was als solches definiert ist und wo ich das ohne Sprachkenntnisse rausbekomme... :-/

Für Tipps, wie ich das sinnvoll handhaben kann, wäre ich daher dankbar.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*

Hallo CKeins,

eine schöne Route habt ihr euch da rausgesucht, aber ohne jegliche Kenntnis der französischen Sprache kann es schon schwierig werden mit Angelkarten etc.
Aber wie heißt es so schön: Dem Mutigen gehört die Welt.

Petrr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Koenigsgambit (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*

Hallo,
zwei beneidenswerte Reisen!
Vielleicht kann Dir diese Seite helfen
http://de.cartedepeche.fr/81-liste-des-cartes.htm
Die Seite des französischen Anglerverbandes auf deutsch.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*

Hier noch eine interessante Seite. Auch Preise der Karten sind genannt.
https://de.france.fr/de/nuetzliche-tipps/angelscheine-frankreich-erwerben


----------



## Koenigsgambit (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*

Sorry, vergaß die Broschüre ( als pdf )
https://de-res.france.fr/Broschüren/Angeln in Frankreich.pdf


----------



## CKeins (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo CKeins,
> 
> eine schöne Route habt ihr euch da rausgesucht, aber ohne jegliche Kenntnis der französischen Sprache kann es schon schwierig werden mit Angelkarten etc.
> Aber wie heißt es so schön: Dem Mutigen gehört die Welt.



Ja, ich kann zwar auch kein polnisch, aber da mach ich mir auch wesentlich weniger Sorgen...das sind ja direkte Nachbarn für mich als alten Lausitzer und da weiß ich, wie ich weiterkomme. |supergri



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zwei beneidenswerte Reisen!
> Vielleicht kann Dir diese Seite helfen
> http://de.cartedepeche.fr/81-liste-des-cartes.htm
> Die Seite des französischen Anglerverbandes auf deutsch.



Die Kartenkauf-Seite kannte ich schon, die anderen sind durchaus hilfreich. Also zumindest vom Wissen her. Ich trage mich langsam mit dem Gedanken, lieber beim "Jahresschein interföderaler Schein" zuzuschlagen...das scheint mir am unkompliziertesten zu sein. Wäre zwar nicht die Preiswerteste Lösung, aber im Verlgleich zum ganzen Hochzeits-Budget ist das dann auch zu vernachlässigen |licht


----------



## Hamilton (29. Mai 2018)

Wie du hier siehst

 http://www.angelsport-becker.de/angelerlaubnisscheine/frankreich


 ist die Wochenkarte nicht mehr auf eine Region beschränkt.

Zu den Öffentlichen Gewässern. Schiffbare Flüsse und Kanäle sind immer staatlich, um dir mal einen Anhaltspunkt zu geben. Ansonsten gibt es in jedem Departement einen Fischereiverband der Auskunft geben kann, wie die Gewässer klassifitziert sind


----------



## silversurfer784 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Angelkarten Frankreich, auch online*

Petri!
Sagt mal, sehe ich das richtig??? Darf ich am Stockweiher und auch vielen anderen Weihern mit lediglich EINER Rute fischen????? Wenn ich mir das Alles genau durchlese und auch die Karte anschaue scheint das so zu sein...!?


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Rute110 (25. April 2022)

Hallo, auch ich habe eine Frage zur Angelkarte in Frankreich. Ich war bereits mehrfach "drüben" angeln, jeweils mit einer Tageskarte für je. 15€ (Drusenheim, Offendorf) -> Bas-Rhin. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass es auch "interförderale" Jahrekarten gibt. Unter dem Bereich Jahreskarten kann ich jedoch online nur eine für den jeweiligen Bereich (in dem Fall Offendorf) auswählen, kostet einmalig 95€. 

Wie funktioniert das genau mit der interförderalen Karte, also dass ich auch in anderen Bereichen angeln kann?  Hat das hier schonmal jemand gemacht?


----------



## Justin123 (25. April 2022)

Rute110 schrieb:


> Hallo, auch ich habe eine Frage zur Angelkarte in Frankreich. Ich war bereits mehrfach "drüben" angeln, jeweils mit einer Tageskarte für je. 15€ (Drusenheim, Offendorf) -> Bas-Rhin. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass es auch "interförderale" Jahrekarten gibt. Unter dem Bereich Jahreskarten kann ich jedoch online nur eine für den jeweiligen Bereich (in dem Fall Offendorf) auswählen, kostet einmalig 95€.
> 
> Wie funktioniert das genau mit der interförderalen Karte, also dass ich auch in anderen Bereichen angeln kann?  Hat das hier schonmal jemand gemacht?


Du gehst auf Carte Personne majeure ou Interfederale dann wählst du bei Choix No 1 einfach was aus, zum Beispiel Lyon nimmst das erste 69006 dann kommt die AAPPMA ALYVAL  Lyon Val de Saône und das Bild neben dran mit der Frankreich Karte und dem Schwimmer






Réciprocité interdépartementale :​

wenn du nun diese Karte wählst und im nächsten Schritt die Carte Interfederale auswählst (Jahreskarte 100 Euro) kannst du mit dieser Karte in allen 91 Departments der reciprocitaire (Gegenseitigkeit) angeln. (Nur dieses Bild zeigt die Gegenseitigkeit an. Das Bild mit zwei Kreisen und dem Schwimmer bedeutet das du in diesem Department mit der Karte angeln darfst und das mit einem Kreis bedeutet nur in dem Gebiet wo dieser Verein ansässig ist bzw nur in den Gewässern die diesem Verein angehören.

Permet de pêcher sur tous les parcours des associations réciprocitaires des *91 départements* adhérents du Club Halieutique Interdépartemental (CHI), de l'Entente Halieutique du Grand Ouest (EHGO) et de l'Union Réciprocitaire du Nord-Est (URNE).

Deutsch:
Ermöglicht das Angeln auf allen Kursen der gegenseitigen Vereinigungen der 91 Mitgliedsabteilungen des Interdepartementalen Fischereiclubs (CHI), des Great West Fisheries Agreement (EHGO) und der Northeast Reciprocal Union (URNE).
Die Departments findest du hier: 

https://www.federationpeche57.fr/uploaded/galeries/carte_accords_reciprocitaires.jpg 


Wichtig ist nur das du dich immer über (aktuelle) Bestimmungen der jeweiligen Departmends informierst, Nachtangelzonen können sich ändern, wegfallen oder neue dazu kommen, Schonzeiten, Zusatzoptionen. Kann sich alles stark unterscheiden, gerade in den an Deutschland angrenzenden Gewässern sind oftmals auch nur 2 Ruten wie in Deutschland erlaubt statt 4 wie sonst üblich in Frankreich usw.
Informieren kannst du dich immer auf den jeweiligen Departments Seiten, dazu bei Google einfach eingeben z.B.: Peche Bas Rhin und dann auf denen ihre Webseite gehst. Die meisten haben auch Interaktive Karten auf ihren Websiten verlinkt wo Nachtangelzonen, Geschäfte, die die Carte de Peche verkaufen, No Kill Zonen usw anzeigen. 
Beispiel am Departement Moselle: http://www.federationpeche57.fr/pecher-en-moselle/73/carte-interactive/

Zusatzoptionen-> im ersten Moment kann egal sein was du oben auswählst Lyon, Paris, Toulouse etc, im zweiten nicht. Je nach Region sind manchmal Zusatzoptionen erforderlich, für Nachtangeln auf Karpfen, Bootsbenutzung etc. Diese werden dir angezeigt wenn du dann auf weiter gehst, da kannst du die hinzubuchen.
Kannst es mal mit Terretoire de Belfort probieren da bekommst du ein paar Zusatzoptionen angezeigt.

​


----------

